# re-using db mesh bag of fruit



## nlkips (Jun 4, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has used the bag of fruit right away in the next batch of dragons blood or if it should just be discarded and new frozen berries used instead.

Adam


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 4, 2013)

After squeezing it several times and a good ole fermenting....there is usually nothing much left except pulp. I guess you could re-use it, but if yours is anything like mine after the DB is fermented to dry, I don't really see any benefit, but this is my personal opinion.


----------



## nlkips (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm only on day 3 as of today. I guess if its only pulp left there isn't much point. Thanks Tom


----------

